# المنتديات الأسرية > مالذ وطاب في فن الاطباق >  >  سجل حضورك باخر شي اكلته

## عنيده

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته


.,.

سجل حضورك اليومي بآخر شي اكلته

.,.

مثلاًً أنا آآخر شيء كليته ورق عنب 

.,.

أنتظر تفاعلكم...


اختكم_
_عنيده .._

----------


## نوور القمر

تفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاح

و

----------


## لؤلؤة الحجاز

يسلمووووو يالغلا

اخرشي شربته شاي بالنعناع ياسلالالالالالالالالالالالالالام

----------


## شموع حور

_أخر شي أكلته_
_مكرونه_

----------


## أمينه

آخر شيء أكلته ربيان أبو السياير وغرشة كوكا كولا باااردة

----------


## شموع حور

_زعتر_

----------


## المح خيالك

اول شي صبااااحوا 
اخر شي اكلتة اممممممم
شربت قهوة خخخ
يسموا

----------


## أم غدير

السلام عليكم 

اخر شي أكلته 

                             تفاحه :clap:

----------


## عنيده

_اخر شي اكلته مطافي من كنتاكي .._ 


_و يسلموو ع المشاركه .._ 


_تحياتي . ._

----------


## أمينه

كنتاكي ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!! :blink: 
الله يساعدش على نفسش :sad2:

----------


## حرم السيد

آنـــــــي ما بقـول شو آكلتـــ ... بس بـآراويكمـ  :wink: 


توني راجعهـ من الجامعهـ < لا تستغربوا التوقيتـ لاني مو بالسعوديهـ لوول 

 واخذتـ ليي اليومـ 



& 



وايت شوكليت موكـا & اسبرسـو كيك !  





المرهـ الجايهـ بـعزمكم  :rolleyes:

----------


## أريج الروح

أني أخر شي أكلته أندومي مع علبة بيبسي

----------


## عنيده

_اني اخر شي اكلته شاورما .._ 

_و يعطيكم العافيه .._ 

_تحياتي .._

----------


## الأمل الوردي

كوسا بالبشاميل



هذا اخر شي اكلته

----------


## عنيده

_خر شي اكلته :_ 

_فواكه .._

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شبس ليز 
ومكسرات وقهوة

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

علكـ نوفا الورديـ <<احبببهـ مووتـ

----------


## Love Fest

آخر شي أكلته
فاصوليا بيضاء
ومكرونه بالفرن
وعليّ بالعافيه
يسلموا

----------


## أبو سلطان

*السلام عليكم* 

*آخر شيء أكلته كبسة عيش على لحم اتيوس " برياني "*

*و الله لذيدة و معاها صرة ارويد من مزرعتنا*

*و من بعدها كاس شاي انما آيه*

*و سلامتكم*

----------


## ملاك الورد ..~

اخر شيء اكلته بطاطس مقلية 
مع صاص 

حركات

وبعدها كاس شاي يم يمي 
ودمتم سالمين

----------


## الأمل الوردي

اخر شي اكلته



رز ودجاج

----------


## عنيده

_اخر شي اكلته معكرونه مع صوص حار .._ 

_يسلموو ع المرور .._

----------


## أزهار اللوتس

اني اخرشي اكلته شوربه مع مكرونه

----------


## عنيده

*اخر شي اكلته ذره ..*

----------


## عاشقة الفل

آخر شي أكلته ...........فاكهة.........وهي:
الموز وبعدها شربت ماء.....

----------


## نسيج الذكريات

انا اخر شي اكلته لاني احب اقوي نفسي من الصبح حلبة''طبختها مع حليب وطحين وشربت شاي اخضر مع نعناع................... :embarrest:  :embarrest:

----------


## غرام أحباب

أخر شي أكلته بطاطس كويفرز

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اخر شي اكلته ..
برياني ربياان  مع فاكهه

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

أخر اكل كلتها

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته مجبوس دجاج .. 

تحياتي ..

----------


## ملكةالموضة

اخر شي اكلت

                                           كيس شبس مع شكولاته مــــــــــارس 





                                          تحياتي لكم 
                                          ملوكة

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

*مساء الخير..*
*آخر شئ أكلته وجبة*
*غذاء من كودو*
*يالله سلام*
*تحيااااااااتو..سمورهـ*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اخر شي اكلته  
كندر بوينو
مع ميرندا برتقال

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته .. 

شاورما مع سفن اب ..

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

ولآشـــئ ..ّّ

----------


## جـــــــــوري

اخر شي اكلته 
حلبه >> شروفه 
مدري وش تسمووها

----------


## hope

*اخر شي أكلتهـ اندومي* 

*وآخر شي شررربتهـ شآي أخضر بالليمون :)*

----------


## غرام أحباب

أخرشي أكلته بسكوووته
مع بيبسي

----------


## عنيده

_اخر شي اكلته حلااوه .._

----------


## اسيرة شوق

قــهووة

ترررركية

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

اخر شيء اكلتا بيبسي مع بطاطس 
 :atkal:  :signthankspin:

----------


## علي pt

*بيتزا ومن بعدها كآس ماء ..*



*تحياتــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ــ ـي*

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

باونتي +بيبسي

----------


## غرام أحباب

كـــــــــآآآآآآآآآآفــــــــــــــــــي

----------


## ورده محمديه

مطبق - كباب - شباشي - سمبوسه <<مو تقولو ذبهـ!! عشاي :wink:

----------


## عنيده

_اخر شي اكلته .._ 

_امممممم سلطه يابانيه  ..._

_مع عصير برتقاال بااارد ..>>>>يا زعم صحيه .._

----------


## مشآعل لآتنطفى

عوآآفي ع قلووبكـم

غذآء كبسة روبيآن

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالعافيه

متعشيه

طالبه لي من المطعم

همبرجر لحم

وعصير ليمون بالنعناع .. ,, << لكن مو حلووو <<  حد قالش تطلبي لج <<

----------


## حلاالكون

قلية ربـــــيــــــان غدااااااااااااااااااااانا
والحين العشاء شريت لي من كانتون<<<<<علي باالعافية

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته فرااوله ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

جالسه اكل شيبس سرور على ملح

----------


## اسيرة شوق

أحلى شيء


ورق عنب

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته مجبوس دجاج ..

----------


## احلى نرجسة

خر شي اكلته توت بالزبادي

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

آخر شي أكلته 
صحن معجنات 
فيه (سبانخ . بيتزا. لبنة بالزعتر والزيتون . وفطيرة جبن ) 
طبعا لاتقولو دبة هم معجنات خفيفة وصغبر

----------


## عنيده

_اخر شي اكلته_ 

_شبس مع عصير_

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

آخرشي أكلته
بروستد
تحياتو..سمورهـ

----------


## Habit Roman

اممم اخر شيء اكلته


يعني هو مو ليز بس يشبههه <<<<<<<<< اسمه مزمز بس يعجبكم



والكولا اسلامي <<<<<<<<<<<خخخخ

تحياتي

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

آخر شي آكلته 

ببسي آسود بآآآآآرد

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته .. 

مقلي سمك غذاااي ...

----------


## النظره البريئه

ماكلت ولاشيء
من عشايي البارحه لحد الحين

----------


## ورده محمديه

*مانجو*

----------


## عنيده

_النظره البريئه .._ 

_ليش عاد خيتوو ما تاكلين .._ 

_مب زين و ع نفسك حق .._ 

_اكلي يالغلا مب زين .._ 



_اخر شي اكلته شبس و عصير .._

----------


## النظره البريئه

> _النظره البريئه .._  
> _ليش عاد خيتوو ما تاكلين .._  
> _مب زين و ع نفسك حق .._  
> _اكلي يالغلا مب زين .._  
> 
> 
> 
> _اخر شي اكلته شبس و عصير .._



 
مو مشتهيه شيء 
بس باكل لي شيء الحين 
امممم 
باكل لي شيبس 
زيزو على ملح
وليز على كاتشب

----------


## غرام أحباب

بيــــبسي

----------


## النظره البريئه

مطبق .. اتسويي يم يم

----------


## عنيده

_النضره البريئه ..

خاطري اذوق المطبق و لا مره اكلته .._ 


_شرايج اطرشين لي منه ؟؟*_^



_
_اخر شي اكلته سفن اب و كت كاات .._

----------


## ورده محمديه

*علك*

----------


## النظره البريئه

> _النضره البريئه .._
> 
> 
> _خاطري اذوق المطبق و لا مره اكلته .._ 
> _ياغناتي والله لو قريبه مني اسوي لج_ 
> 
> _شرايج اطرشين لي منه ؟؟*_^_
> _ياريت والله من عيوني بس كيف يالله تعالي ليي واعطيش_  
> 
> ...



 
بسيط عمل المطبق 
ان شاء الله اذا سويت مره ثانيه اكتب الطريقه واصور الخطوات واحطهم بس ان شاء الله اعرف احط الصور

----------


## النظره البريئه

عليكم كلكم بالعافيه على اللي اكلتوه 

اني مبسطه وقاعده اكل حلاوه 

شيبسات 

اكلت كوكتيل احمر
وشيبس عمان
والحين قاعده اكل شيبس سرور على ملح
واكل بعد قشمات 

ههه ادري دبه 

شسوي اموت في شيء اسمه حلويات

واشرب ماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## حلم الورد

أخر شيئ اكلته سمك بالفرن هههههههههههم تفضلووا

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالعافيه
اكلت كوكتيل احمر
والحين اكل شيبس سرور هلى ملح
وماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكلت سندويش فلافل
وعصير خوخ  abc

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته اي سكريم من ماكدونلز 

النضره البريئه ..

مشكووووووره ..

----------


## الفراشه الحائرة

*صباح الخير* 
*كيفكم ياحلوين*
*اكلوا بالعافية على قلبكم بس لا تعبو ا كثير*
*اني توني ماكلة ساندويش بيض بالجبن وبيبسي*


*يسلموووووووووووو خيتو على الطرح الاكشن*

----------


## جـــــــــوري

كندر بوينو وبيبسي

----------


## ورده محمديه

ورق عنب

----------


## عنيده

عصير برتقال و شبس

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالعافيه

اني توي ماكله ليز على كاتشب

----------


## عنيده

الله يعافيج .. 
بالعافيه .. 

اخر شي اكلته مقلياات ..

----------


## حساسه بزياده

آخر شي دخل الدبه
هذا :bigsmile:  :amuse: 

أما عن الأكل 
هذا :wacko:  :rolleyes: 

وداهي تقرقع تحارس العيش :toung:  :embarrest:  :cool:

----------


## دموع الاكرف.

برتقالة من عند أسماء اختي فلح

----------


## عنيده

_السلاام عليكم .._ 

_و حشتيني دمووع الاكرف من زمان ما شفتج .._ 

_اخر الغيبات و عسى المانع خير .._ 

_و اخر شي اكلته شبس ليز ع باربكيوو .._ 

_بالتوووفيق .._

----------


## النظره البريئه

بالعااااااااااااااااااااافيه
اخر شيء اكلته بطاطس و ورق عنب وشربت ماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## ورده محمديه

برتقاله... >>لغرض خخخ :toung:

----------


## النظره البريئه

بطاطس .. ورق عنب .. همبرجر .. فلافل .. طماطم .. وعصير سن كولا وعلك وماي لعنة الله على يزيد هههه دبه ادري

----------


## النظره البريئه

بيتزا 
زعتر
ماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## عذبة

آخر شيء شربته هو ماء

----------


## النظره البريئه

اخر شيء اكلت فلافل
وبوضه
وشيبس سرور على ملح

----------


## دموع الماضي

*هـآآآلووو...*

*آخر شي آكلتـه دونات واللي شربته سن توب لوووول..*


*سـلامـووو..*

----------


## النظره البريئه

وعليكم السلام
بالعافيه جميعاااا
اني ماكلت شيء
وحدي يوعانه
بس مالي نفس اكل

----------


## عذبة

آخر شيء كليته سلطة مكس ( حمص وتبولة ومتبل وزيتون وقطع جزر وخيار ) عليي بالعافية

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*آخر شي شربته*  
*حبيب قلبي الببسي*  

*عليكم بالف عافيه خوآتي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

قطعة بيتزا
ورز محموص
وبيض
وعصير برتقال .. الري ..

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكلت ورق عنب من صباح الله ههه
واكلت ليي ليز على ملح وخل

----------


## دلال بنت دلع

عيش مندي  :bigsmile:

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكلت شيبسات
وعصير برتقال

----------


## سموورهـ ..~

آخر شي أكلتهـ
باستـــــــــــــــــا
ويسلموا
تحيااااااتو..سمورهـ

----------


## النظره البريئه

برتقاله .....

----------


## الاحساس المرهف

*شكراً للأخت عنيدة على الفكرة الحلوة* 
*آخر شي شربتة شاي00*
*تحياتي00*

----------


## ورده محمديه

جوعانه حدي وما اكلت شي اليوم  >>ملانه الحين تقوم تجيب ليها شي  :wacko:  
 
اكلت علكه :weird:

----------


## همسة ألم

*آخر شي أكلتة بطاطس مع كاتشب* 
*يسلموووووووووو على الموضوع الحلوووووووووو*

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته ..

كاكوا جالكسي

----------


## النظره البريئه

> جوعانه حدي وما اكلت شي اليوم >>ملانه الحين تقوم تجيب ليها شي 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> اكلت علكه



 اكلت كنافه 
ياقلبي اني يوعانه سديت يوعي بقطعه كنافه

تعالي حبيبتي اني بسوي كبه وبطاطس مقلي وسمبوسه تعالي اكلي وياي

----------


## اميرة البحور

i was drink milk

----------


## حلاالكون

شبسات(ليز-سارة-صحار-)بسكوت اريو
<<<<<بعافية عليي :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink:  :wink: 
بصراحة انتظر العشى

----------


## عنيده

شبس ليز 

و عصير برتقاال

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكلت

حلى القصدير

وجلو


وبشرب الحي ماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## عذبة

آخر شيء كليت مانجا

----------


## النظره البريئه

يوعاانه

اكلتي من  البارح  العشااا

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

*بآلعآآفيه عليكم* 
*مطرح مآيسري يمري* 

*وآنآ  آخر شي آكلته>>قصدي آشربه اللحين* 
*بيبســـــ حبيبي  ــــــي >>ووهـ فديتهـ  >>مخرفه لاعتب*

----------


## النظره البريئه

ورق عنب >>  حار حرقني >> الفلفل صار وايد

----------


## عذبة

برياني لحم  :wink:

----------


## عنيده

اخر شي اكلته .. 

كاكوا جالكسي و عصير طبيعي برتقاال .. 

تحياتوو ..

----------


## القلب الدافئ..

اخر شي اكلته 
بطاطس
تحيــــــــــاتووو

----------


## حلاالكون

مكسراااااات

----------


## عذبة

شبس

----------


## النظره البريئه

شيبسات ورينجو وماي لعنة الله على يزيد

----------


## همسة ألم

*آآخرشي أكلتة* 
*بييييييييييييييييزااااااااااااااااااء*
*يمي كانت لذيذة*

----------


## غلا Z

اخر شي كلتوو ورق عنب اممممم لذيذ للحين جالسه اكل تبون حياكم*_*

----------


## عذبة

معكرنة

----------


## hope

*غلآ >>>>  ياعيني ورق عنب*
* باخذ ليي الليله تحسرت هع * 
* بألف عآفيه على قلبك*


*اني اخر شي اكلته جالكسي*

----------


## النظره البريئه

اكلتي من البارحه وشربت ماي لعنة الله على يزيد الصباح
يوعانه اهئ لهئ

----------


## عنيده

مطافي من كنتاكي

----------


## النظره البريئه

خوختين .. وتفاحه ... وكمتره

----------


## عنيده

حليب و اناننس

----------


## حلاالكون

أكلت فتوش

----------


## عنيده

عصير رمان و شبس ..

----------


## وردة وعتاب

سنويشة فلافل وعصير كرز

----------


## عنيده

بسكويت و عصير برتقال ..

----------


## شبكة الناصرة

: الموضوع يعتبر من قائمة الالعاب ،، والالعاب ممنوعة ،، تم اغلاق الموضوع ،، الادارة

----------

